
Show HN: Tag Users on Hacker News, Facebook and YouTube (Chrome Extension) - Jarcel
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/user-tagger/ghopaighoppjknnjhkhofnkbolakobpg
======
j_s
[https://github.com/etcet/HNES](https://github.com/etcet/HNES)

